# Outdoor tegu enclosure



## TheWonderer (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of allowing my tegu to be outside in summer to get retaste of that fresh air. Would you have any recommendations for materials needed? Also, do I bring him in if it rains? What are your thoughts? I live in NY so the temperatures in the summer can get high but it is different than it would be down in Florida or elsewhere.

Also, I'm going to add 2' to my enclosure over the summer since I'll have a bigger area which was sort of always the plan. He will have 8x4 to run around in inside. I'm thinking of reinforcing the enclosure with two cross pieces along the top and bottom. The bottom will have a thin layer of wood placed on it that is the full 8x4. The addition will have a ramp leading down to the ground so he can get out when he wants. He loves slides and ramps. He walks up and down his ramp to get to his main basking spot just to slide down.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I can share what I have in S-C PA. About 12X5' and a 4X3' addition. Wood and wire of 3/4" hardware cloth. Hardware clth also base for addition sitting in stone. Main are cement base. A hide in shade and one in partial sun. They have access to full, partial, and shade. Water is in shade. Out 7-8 mo. They thrive in it.


----------

